# New member and need help with identifying eye shape! :)



## ffruby (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and also new to applying eye makeup.  After searching many online sources, I can't seem to identify my eye shape and thought I should try an online forum.

I've attached a pic of my eyes only and would really appreciate any help in identifying my eye shape.

Many thanks 
Ruby


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 11, 2021)

Almond-shaped with a low-set brow.


----------



## ffruby (Mar 12, 2021)

Many thanks . I will admit, I didn't know low set brow was a thing.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 13, 2021)

If you're familiar with the actress Eva Green, she also has a low-set brow.


----------

